# The Steakager



## brianh

Anyone familiar with it? I've read mixed things about dry aging beef at home, enough to make me concerned with food safety. 

https://thesteakager.com


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I remember the Serious Eats article on how to convert a fridge to do this, and thought I remember seeing a pic Dennis posted which looked like a "meat fridge". I don't recall coming across much on safety or lack thereof (could you fill me in?)

I'm actually kind of tempted I was thinking to buy a bar fridge and all the conversions would easily cost the same as this, although I'd need a second fridge for this as my main one is packed. Plus I'd want to see mores specs about size/capacity.


----------



## larrybard

Serious Eats seems to refer approvingly of this. (Mentioned on the SteakAger website.) And the dimensions are 12x12x15. According to them, big enough to hold a 13 lb. roast (but I'm skeptical).


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Ya I just read a bit more online, the 13lb roast maybe if it's wide and flat but if thicker it may be a problem if you want the upper shelf in. I thought in the Original SE article they mentioned having to trim the exterior of the meat afterwards, but it looks like they're not doing this


----------



## brianh

tjangula said:


> I remember the Serious Eats article on how to convert a fridge to do this, and thought I remember seeing a pic Dennis posted which looked like a "meat fridge". I don't recall coming across much on safety or lack thereof (could you fill me in?)
> 
> I'm actually kind of tempted I was thinking to buy a bar fridge and all the conversions would easily cost the same as this, although I'd need a second fridge for this as my main one is packed. Plus I'd want to see mores specs about size/capacity.



Wouldn't you be at risk monitoring fridge temp, opening and closing the door through the day, humidity, etc? I'm FAR from an expert, just what I recall from various reading online. For flavor, I think you need to dry age for longer than you can safely keep in the fridge.


----------



## larrybard

For steaks, you might want to try a dry aging shortcut (mentioned by Modernist Cuisine; not invented by me) of brushing with fish sauce, sealing in a plastic bag (removing the air) and refrigerating for a few days.

And you might find this interesting: http://www.seriouseats.com/2013/03/the-food-lab-complete-guide-to-dry-aging-beef-at-home.html


----------



## Mucho Bocho

This fridge? Much lighter these days but I still have the Jowl


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Quite certain that's the pic I saw (IIRC it was in the sausage making thread). The link Larry posted is the one I remember reading earlier.


----------



## spoiledbroth

You can absolutely dry age beef in your fridge without concern, as long as your fridge is clean. Heston Blumenthal recommends that technique.

Someone please explain what the concern is here health wise?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

What I'd like to do at some point is get an "all fridge" for bulk storage of jarred sauerkraut and other things that I don't frequently need on a daily basis, then either a dedicate a lower portion of it to a dry age setup or get a steakager to take the guesswork out. Plan B would be smaller dedicated fridge for dry aging à la SE style


----------



## daveb

I recall (dimly) that safety concern is due to humidity control in the aging chamber.


----------



## SuperSharp

Interesting. The price is right. I wonder if you could just dedicate a mini fridge to aging meat and have more control over the process.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

SuperSharp said:


> Interesting. The price is right. I wonder if you could just dedicate a mini fridge to aging meat and have more control over the process.


Yes, see the link below. I'm almost thinking that may be the way to go as there'd be less things to break down or go wrong (aside from the fridge only a fan).




larrybard said:


> For steaks, you might want to try a dry aging shortcut (mentioned by Modernist Cuisine; not invented by me) of brushing with fish sauce, sealing in a plastic bag (removing the air) and refrigerating for a few days.
> 
> And you might find this interesting: http://www.seriouseats.com/2013/03/the-food-lab-complete-guide-to-dry-aging-beef-at-home.html


----------



## brainsausage

I aged many whole primal prime ribs at my last joint, in the walk-in cooler. I just stored the meat naked on a cooling rack with a sheet pan underneath to catch any run-off. Longest one I did was just over 95 days. The exterior becomes very leathery, and speckled with mold. When you're ready to eat you literally just cut the 'rind' off, then break the prime(or whatever primal you're using)down as usual. I wouldn't reccomend aging smaller cuts due to the loss of product that occurs. And it's good to have a working knowledge of good and bad molds. I had dry-cured hundreds of pounds of charcuterie before dry aging the prime rib, and was very familiar with the appearance of said molds. It's not too tricky though either way. And if you do begin to see troublesome mold(black or fluffy are both bad signs), you simply make a strong salt brine and rub the product down with it. Kills the mold on the spot.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Would love to know your knowledge of molds 

Green and black are bad usually, aspergillus no?


----------



## SuperSharp

spoiledbroth said:


> Would love to know your knowledge of molds
> 
> Green and black are bad usually, aspergillus no?



I was thinking the same thing. Kind of a similar playbook as dry curing sausages?


----------



## brainsausage

SuperSharp said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Kind of a similar playbook as dry curing sausages?



Yep.


----------



## bkultra

People on the BBQ forums are just starting to test these out. Most people received these just before Christmas and are just getting around to testing them. Here is a post with pictures of someone's first attempt.

http://www.kamadoguru.com/topic/25703-steakager-experiment-1/

Or for the low low price of $1449 there is the steaklocker...

https://www.steaklocker.com


----------



## Bill13

bkultra said:


> People on the BBQ forums are just starting to test these out. Most people received these just before Christmas and are just getting around to testing them. Here is a post with pictures of someone's first attempt.
> 
> http://www.kamadoguru.com/topic/25703-steakager-experiment-1/
> 
> Or for the low low price of $1449 there is the steaklocker...
> 
> https://www.steaklocker.com



Wow the steaklocker made me chuckle, that's a lot of coin for a rebadged mini fridge. It can be tough to find the space but I just use the kitchen fridge; I place the beef as far back as possible and set up some blockers made up of cans of beer. I've done this for years with the longest being the ribeye for the ECG. I typically do 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

As you can see, Bills Beef came out terrible. Can't wait for 2016 ECG.:knife:


----------



## spoiledbroth

Interesting. Sometimes I feel like SE articles involving products are kind of ... stinky. In general though I'm quite skeptical of product reviews. 

I too have dreamed of owning a separate fridge for curing. One day!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I'm eyeing a small one at Costco right now just for this purpose, cost less than the steakager so I think it'd be better to just have a separate fridge


----------



## spoiledbroth

might need a bit of macgyvering but for what it's worth here are some other methods I was researching (long ago)

I thought there were some cheap wine coolers available with humidity control but apparently not. Supposedly costco used to have a vinotemp for a really good price but from what I've read most of these units are pretty sketchy.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Bill13 said:


> Wow the steaklocker made me chuckle, that's a lot of coin for a rebadged mini fridge. It can be tough to find the space but I just use the kitchen fridge; I place the beef as far back as possible and set up some blockers made up of cans of beer. I've done this for years with the longest being the ribeye for the ECG. I typically do 4-5 weeks.



Interestingly I almost ran into the steak locker guy at dHL. D-bag extraordinaire - parks in the handicap spots (across two of them no less) because he's too f***ing important to walk an extra ten feet. His daughter/girlfriend that was with him felt embarrassed and moved his truck after he went inside. What a putz.


----------



## SuperSharp

Anyone have experience with these?
http://www.drybagsteak.com
I was looking for some fermento for some land jäger and ran across them.


----------



## bkultra

SuperSharp said:


> Anyone have experience with these?
> http://www.drybagsteak.com
> I was looking for some fermento for some land jäger and ran across them.



These are the most popular option for the members of the BBQ forums I visit. I have only heard positive reviews.


----------



## Benm3

bkultra said:


> These are the most popular option for the members of the BBQ forums I visit. I have only heard positive reviews.



Hi All, 

I own a steak ager and I can attest it is the real deal. The results are incredible. I have done a ribeye roast and sirloin tip. Ribeye was in for 30 days and Sirloin tip for 10. The meat was pronounced more tender as well as flavorful. My only wish is it had a bigger box to allow for bigger cuts to be done whole rather than cut.


----------



## Benm3

bkultra said:


> These are the most popular option for the members of the BBQ forums I visit. I have only heard positive reviews.



The Umai dry bags are a half solution to dry aging. They don't allow air in which is needed to oxidize the fat which is what happens when true dry aging. It's not a bad product, but not the same as truly dry aging in a air driven environment.


----------



## bkultra

Benm3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I own a steak ager and I can attest it is the real deal. The results are incredible. I have done a ribeye roast and sirloin tip. Ribeye was in for 30 days and Sirloin tip for 10. The meat was pronounced more tender as well as flavorful. My only wish is it had a bigger box to allow for bigger cuts to be done whole rather than cut.



The reports I have read mirror yours, they work very well and the only complaint is the current size (I'm told there is a larger unit being developed).


----------



## mikedtran

I might have to get one of these...


----------



## strumke

Based on the size, I had dropped my kickstarter pledge. Also, the serious eats article does the same thing with a mini fridge. Adding a small humidifier and a humidification sensor & temp controller gives you a dry ager of any size you wish (with humidity control for things like curing certain meats).


----------



## Benm3

strumke said:


> Based on the size, I had dropped my kickstarter pledge. Also, the serious eats article does the same thing with a mini fridge. Adding a small humidifier and a humidification sensor & temp controller gives you a dry ager of any size you wish (with humidity control for things like curing certain meats).



It does to a certain extent, but not truly and you run the risk of spoiling a expensive cut of meat. You have to monitor things very closely when you just use a fridge. You need to be able to control humidity, and that mean you need to be able to pull humidity out by fan and have it expelled out of the fridge. Additionally, you need air movement inside over the piece of meat so you need to add a fan inside the fridge as well. The purpose built boxes are expensive for that very reason. They have the electronics to monitor when the fan needs to turn on and off as well as being able to move air in and out. Many people have complained about how expensive something like the Steak Locker or DryAger is, but they are much more than just refrigerator units. They are purpose built to move air and humidity as well most have a UV light component to add an additional margin of safety. It not just about keeping things cold.

The SteakAger allows novices to essentially set and forget. It's that easy, you put the meat in and just wait, you don't have to monitor anything and the box has holes and moves air in and out with dedicated fans for air circulation as well as humidity control. It also has a UV light as well. It's actually a pretty good deal if you consider it, and it allows you to experience and get a handle on dry aging meats. It's essentially dummy proof. 

If you know what to do and willing to monitor on a regular basis, yes a normal fridge can dry age as well.


----------



## brainsausage

Benm3 said:


> It does to a certain extent, but not truly and you run the risk of spoiling a expensive cut of meat. You have to monitor things very closely when you just use a fridge. You need to be able to control humidity, and that mean you need to be able to pull humidity out by fan and have it expelled out of the fridge. Additionally, you need air movement inside over the piece of meat so you need to add a fan inside the fridge as well. The purpose built boxes are expensive for that very reason. They have the electronics to monitor when the fan needs to turn on and off as well as being able to move air in and out. Many people have complained about how expensive something like the Steak Locker or DryAger is, but they are much more than just refrigerator units. They are purpose built to move air and humidity as well most have a UV light component to add an additional margin of safety. It not just about keeping things cold.
> 
> The SteakAger allows novices to essentially set and forget. It's that easy, you put the meat in and just wait, you don't have to monitor anything and the box has holes and moves air in and out with dedicated fans for air circulation as well as humidity control. It also has a UV light as well. It's actually a pretty good deal if you consider it, and it allows you to experience and get a handle on dry aging meats. It's essentially dummy proof.
> 
> If you know what to do and willing to monitor on a regular basis, yes a normal fridge can dry age as well.



Advertising shill.


----------



## WildBoar

Interesting. Joined a week after this thread started in January and posted about a Shig issue. But the post above definitely sounds like an ad agency wrote it. ..."set and forget..." "...it's that easy..."

Maybe his day job is writing infomercials?


----------



## daveb

Novices? Who's a stinking novice? I'm an expert on stuff that hasn't even been thought of yet. 

Timing noted


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Can I have a discount/promo code


----------



## Benm3

Guys, nice how the board treats anyone who doesn't have a lot of posts. I could care less, I don't work for SteakAger, I do run sales for a financial software company so perhaps it shows. Just sharing my experience, could care less if you buy it or not.


----------



## Benm3

I'd post a pic of it in my fridge, but it needs to be hosted and too much of a pain in the ass. I wish the board would allow attachments.


----------



## Mrmnms

Benm3 said:


> I'd post a pic of it in my fridge, but it needs to be hosted and too much of a pain in the ass. I wish the board would allow attachments.



+1 re attachments. My issue is its size. A little small. I sometimes use an early 1930's GE Fridge to dry age, just after I defrosting. Humidity seems to stayunder 80%. I've done it with and without the use of a usb fan, I couldn't tell the difference. I've gone through 3 fridges in my home over the last 20 years. The old one just keeps going.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Benm3 said:


> I'd post a pic of it in my fridge, but it needs to be hosted and too much of a pain in the ass. I wish the board would allow attachments.



Attachments are one of the benefits of being a Site Supporter.

I can't agree with hosting being a PITA. Five minutes to sign up for Photobucket is too much effort?


----------



## mikedtran

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Attachments are one of the benefits of being a Site Supporter.
> 
> I can't agree with hosting being a PITA. Five minutes to sign up for Photobucket is too much effort?



I use imgur which you don't even to have to sign up for =)


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I find it easier to upload with photobicket than with KKF image hosting, unless using the app which is very fast. Pics come in better too with PB.


----------



## daveb

Dropbox. The end.


----------



## Neens

I didn't even think about drop box. I just use it as an online backup for anything I want to save.


----------



## Benm3

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jnm5sr7v4t52ux0/2016-03-04 08.32.32.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mieumuh7jh2wlda/2016-03-04 08.32.39.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/o4aiqglth56hpz6/2016-02-25 17.36.44.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/whp7m8mnbdfbrve/2016-02-25 17.36.48.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pqxnudsx426r79i/2016-02-25 17.42.48.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mn4sg6tztpe5y5j/2016-02-25 17.42.53.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Benm3




----------



## mikedtran

Reposted for benm3 =)

This looks awesome, how many days was this aged?
What cut is this?




























Benm3 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jnm5sr7v4t52ux0/2016-03-04 08.32.32.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mieumuh7jh2wlda/2016-03-04 08.32.39.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/o4aiqglth56hpz6/2016-02-25 17.36.44.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/whp7m8mnbdfbrve/2016-02-25 17.36.48.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pqxnudsx426r79i/2016-02-25 17.42.48.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mn4sg6tztpe5y5j/2016-02-25 17.42.53.jpg?dl=0


----------



## James

Now the better question is, how does it taste?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Looks awesome


----------



## daveb

F me. Another toy for Santa's list. Luckily I know Santa.

Re pics, If you copy them to a public folder on your dropbox, then click "copy public link" and THEN use the insert link icon above and paste the public url in the box and uncheck the stupid button, your image will be displayed. Looks like you're pasting the public link into the text box which will only display the link.


----------



## Benm3

Ok, trying to see if this works:


----------



## Benm3

mikedtran said:


> Reposted for benm3 =)
> 
> This looks awesome, how many days was this aged?
> What cut is this?



The cut on the cutting board was a sirloin tip. It was 10 days. The smaller cuts don't need a long time. The taste was really incredible. It ate flavor like of a NY strip with the near tenderness of a tenderloin. My wife doesn't eat a lot of steak and she kept cutting off pieces and eating it. 

The piece is the box still is a whole Ribeye roast, boneless, it will be 30 day on March 18th. I plan to age it 30-45 days. May not be able to wait until 45. I did cook a piece last weekend which was 20 days or so. The tenderness is very pronounced, and soft.

Here is a steak of the sirloin tip that I vacuumed sealed and gave to my boss.


----------



## cheflivengood

My Meat Company is currently starting its dry age program so I have been hearing a lot of stuff I didn't know. One Thing I thought was very interesting is that dry aging rooms actually age as well. The longer the room is used the more beneficial bacteria is present which can improve the flavor of the beef. My rep said only smaller companies are buying the dry aged beef and that the older steak houses said "we will check your product in a couple years".


----------



## Bill13

mikedtran said:


> Reposted for benm3 =)
> 
> This looks awesome, how many days was this aged?
> What cut is this?



I'm going to guess NY strip choice grade.


----------



## Benm3

Bill13 said:


> I'm going to guess NY strip choice grade.



Close. It was a Prime Grade Sirloin tip. In the Box is Prime grade Ribeye Roast.


----------



## brainsausage

cheflivengood said:


> My Meat Company is currently starting its dry age program so I have been hearing a lot of stuff I didn't know. One Thing I thought was very interesting is that dry aging rooms actually age as well. The longer the room is used the more beneficial bacteria is present which can improve the flavor of the beef. My rep said only smaller companies are buying the dry aged beef and that the older steak houses said "we will check your product in a couple years".



I'm familiar with the bacteria concept from dry curing meats. When we built our curing box, we bleached all the internal surfaces, and after a couple days I sprayed the walls with freeze dried started culture that I'd allowed to properly bloom the day before. Really helped with beneficial mold formation on the products that we introduced to the room.


----------



## jacko9

Interesting thread, now I need to go check my second refrigerator to see what temperature I can hold it down to.


----------



## cheflivengood

brainsausage said:


> I'm familiar with the bacteria concept from dry curing meats. When we built our curing box, we bleached all the internal surfaces, and after a couple days I sprayed the walls with freeze dried started culture that I'd allowed to properly bloom the day before. Really helped with beneficial mold formation on the products that we introduced to the room.




Did you buy the culture or do it yourself?


----------



## brainsausage

cheflivengood said:


> Did you buy the culture or do it yourself?



Purchased it: http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=207


----------



## Adirondack

I have to say, not eating meat (I am a piscivore) is certainly less complicated and there are fewer toys to spend $ on. (Well there is that knife thing...)


----------



## larrybard

Just read about this interesting shortcut that I hadn't heard about previously. But doesn't seem very appealing -- nor convincing.
http://www.bonappetit.com/test-kitc...0&spJobID=703519040&spReportId=NzAzNTE5MDQwS0


----------

